
Negative space logos and symbols - maxmzd_
http://briandelaney.me/design-inspiration-negative-space-logos-and-symbols
======
cocoflunchy
And perhaps the greatest of them all... FedEx. (see
[http://www.fastcodesign.com/1671067/the-story-behind-the-
fam...](http://www.fastcodesign.com/1671067/the-story-behind-the-famous-fedex-
logo-and-why-it-works))

~~~
hartror
I have never noticed the arrow!

~~~
Ntrails
I looked, scanned the article looking for this arrow, came back to the
comments, read this, went back again, finally saw it.

The Giraffe one from the OP was super cool though :)

~~~
maxmzd_
The Oak Bros. logo took me awhile to figure out. Also, did you notice all of
the hidden symbols in the "in woods" logo? There are 4 in there.

------
pcurve
Fantastic collection, thanks for sharing.

WiredPR, Oak Bro, Fingers, Giraffe... these are all excellent. Makes me very
envious of the creator's talent and creativity!

~~~
bingobangobongo
The Oak Bro logo is very subtle. You immediately see the leaf, but not the
negative space line of busts on bottom and line of asses on top.

~~~
dhimes
Do you think the line of asses was because the designer found the brothers
difficult to work with :-) ?

Very interesting, as I'm about to shell out some cash for a logo designer.

------
pom
It should have more classic examples, such as the already mentioned Fedex
logo, or the Carrefour logo (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carrefour>)

~~~
shardling
I haven't seen goodwill mentioned yet.

[http://blog.crowdspring.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/08/goodw...](http://blog.crowdspring.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/08/goodwill-logo.jpg)

~~~
XaspR8d
That one took me so long to see the "g".

------
Foomandoonian
The Wired PR one is too much. I read WIR :D PR.

I quite like the idea of having a smiley in a company name actually…

~~~
rmckayfleming
Reminds me of the old Ontario Hydro logo a bit:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontario_Hydro>

The D with the E looks like a power plug.

~~~
UntitledNo4
Isn't that an O and an H?

~~~
pyre
I assume that the D and E in the Wired PR logo is meant.

------
raverbashing
Honestly?

I don't think these are great examples. They are 'school' examples maybe, but
some of these look amateurish

For example, the 4x (Fox) breaks the left-to-right convention, you can't
identify it as such until you see it all. Some others haven't gotten the gist
of the idea (forgot the word, sorry) and do things just because.

~~~
maxmzd_
The article is meant to present the concept and provide inspiration for other
artists; it's not a treatise on the history of the technique. I plan to update
it as I find more clever examples.

------
straws
No love for the Hartford Whalers?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hartford_Whalers>

~~~
enjo
Is that a mustache?

~~~
aroman
Presumably it's a tail. A whale's tail.

------
summerdown2
Sadly unlike the Office of Government Commerce:

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/1901656/OGC-unveils-new-
logo...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/1901656/OGC-unveils-new-logo-to-red-
faces.html)

------
AnthonBerg
I'd get tired of someof those, but the Locknet one is great. Very good. Almost
alarmingly simple execution, and conveys the sense of locking something. And
authority. Big subtle message.

~~~
utopkara
It is far too subtle for me. It lacks the call for curiosity, because the
simplicity is just too well executed. Could have been made a tad more obvious,
or more puzzling, at the cost of losing some of the simplicity.

~~~
knowtheory
What is especially clever about the logo is the use of a serif L and nesting
the sans-serif N inside of it. The juxtaposition is wonderful, and makes the N
that slight bit more subtle.

------
jspeaks
I recall reading a post or pdf from a few years ago that reviewed 30 or more
years of logos? It was a great collection of hundreds of logos. Does anyone
have a link to that?

------
bitwize
When I was a kid in art class the canonical example was the old Hartford
Whalers logo, which had a negative-space 'H' between the 'W' and the tail
fluke.

------
podperson
Perhaps too many foxes, but a nice selection.

------
jonathanjaeger
Great collection of logos -- a few of these I feel are "too much" but many are
great. Love the Giraffe one.

------
fbdf87cd
Are women under represented in the logo design industry? I only see two
recognizably female names.

~~~
maxmzd_
I had the same thought as I went back to append the names of the artists in
the collection. I have seen lots of great logos designed by women as I've
scoured Dribbble, just not so many using the negative space technique. What
does that say? Maybe men and women perceive design differently? This would be
an interesting topic to explore.

------
ibudiallo
How i wish i could afford you to work on my logo.

------
mahmud
the In Woods one looks like an inverted Firefox logo. Elephant2 looks like
Evernote.

